# Light Up Ohio 2012, May 18th & 19th, Columbus, Ohio



## Buckeyelights (Jul 12, 2011)

Special discounted prices!! Door Prizes!!! Product Samples!!! Expert Information!!! Product Demonstrations!!! This is just a few things that these gracious vendors will be offering at Light Up Ohio 2012.

Buckeye Santa’s http://www.buckeyesantas.com/

Christmas Depot http://www.christmasdepot.com/

Christmas LEDs http://www.christmas-leds.com/

Creative Displays Inc. http://www.creativedisplays.com/

Displaysinmotion http://www.displaysinmotion.net/

Holiday Coro http://www.holidaycoro.com/

Lightertainment http://www.lightertainment.com/index.html

The Winfield Collection http://www.thewinfieldcollection.com/

Winkelbottoms http://www.winkelbottoms.com/

This is a golden opportunity to have all these vendors present in one location, one you won’t want to miss. Join us at Light Up Ohio on May 18th & 19th.

Thank you to these great vendors for supporting Light Up Ohio.

http://lightupohio.com/


----------

